# MTB tyre choice for road riding



## justin33 (13 Jun 2012)

Hi everybody,
I did my first ever cycling event on sunday,i did a short 16.5 mile route as it was my first propper organised ride and i loved it and am totally hooked! The ride was all road but noticed that my 2.1inch knobbley tyres which came with the bike are just causing too much resistance on the road and im sure its slowing me down.I finished the ride in 1h 4m's which i know isnt fast but i was very proud that i crossed the finished line without stopping but i feel like i can improve a bit.

Will fitting some slick tyres make much of a difference?

Ive got another ride comming up in a couple of weeks and want to do the longer route but as the ride will be all road again im worried that im wasting energy running wide xc tyres.

Any comments would be great

Thanks


----------



## Steve H (13 Jun 2012)

16.5 miles in one hour on thick knobbly tyres is pretty good going.

Yes changing to some slicks will make a difference. Suggest trying a pair of 1.5 City Jets. These should add a bit of speed to you. They look a bit funny on the mtb at first after thick knobbly tyres, but you soon get used to them. Here's a link

http://www.wiggle.co.uk/schwalbe-city-jet-mtb-tyre/


----------



## User19783 (13 Jun 2012)

Hi,
For that time, you are doing well,
If I was you, I would stick to mtb tires, as it good training, 
But if you are finding that you are doing more on road riding than off road, then buy a road bike, and then you will find, all that training on the mtb will pay off.
Good luck.


----------



## defy-one (13 Jun 2012)

I put some schwalbe city jets (26 x 1.5) on my mtb. Been doing lots of road work since, and they make a big difference. Best price was reserve and collect from Halfords. £26 for the pair.
Also they are directional - i put both on before realising this! Doh :confused:

Sent from my GT-I9100


----------



## Boris Bajic (13 Jun 2012)

I use Continental SportContact.

I run them at 80psi and they are absolute mustard.

Little rolling resistance, nice feel, good grip and positive turn-in on bends.

Lock out your front suspension to further enhance the experience.

No need yet to buy a road bike, but think about dropping the bars for road use. If there are spacers below the stem, shift a couple to above it.

Enjoy your forthcoming ride!


----------



## justin33 (13 Jun 2012)

Thanks guys for your comments.

I was thinking about getting a road bike but as ive only had my current MTB for a couple of months(and cost me best part of £700) i dont really want to be spending more money lol.

I also noticed the schwalbe city jet tyres and chainreacion are doing them for £9.99 each so will invest in a pair.I did have the front shocks locked out which also helped me out i think.

thanks again guys


----------



## User19783 (13 Jun 2012)

Good choice,
But I would only use the tires two weeks before and during the race, otherwise it will spoil you,
Using the mtb tires will make work harder = great training.

Ps, don't forget to buy smaller inner tubes.


----------



## Richard McGlashan (14 Jun 2012)

I put semi slicks on my Merida hardtail and it makes a good difference.. and I have my Giant to use off road anyway


----------



## albion (14 Jun 2012)

City jets are still heavy.

Go for a pair of 26 X 1.25 slicks and as suggested only use one the day in question to get the added feel good factor.


----------



## Hunterforce (17 Jun 2012)

Id like to put some on mine as well, but being quite new to this im not sure as to what size i need, on the side of the tyers at the moment it says 26x1.95, im thinking 26 is the diaminater and the 1.95 is the width ??? if so i know i have to stay with 26, but what width??? does it matter?? and do they all fit my wheels as they are, i know i have to change the tubes for smaller ones right?

thanks in advance
Tony


----------



## Norm (17 Jun 2012)

Tony, 26 is the wheel size (theres a bunch more technical stuff but i doubt you'll be concerned with that... I'm not.  ) and going from 1.95 to 1.5 shouldn't be an issue on any wheels.

Switching from off-road to road tyres improved my speed by 17%, although, obviously, that doesn't mean anyone else will see the same difference.


----------



## Madders (19 Jun 2012)

Sorry if I appear a little dull, but going from 2.0 to 1.5 width tyres, I have to change the tubes as well?

Madders


----------



## Norm (19 Jun 2012)

Hmmm... that depends. I'd generally say yes but I think some tubes claim to handle such variations in tyre size.


----------



## Madders (20 Jun 2012)

Might be a case of suck it n see methinks.

Madders


----------



## Globalti (20 Jun 2012)

I don't when I put 1.6 commuter tyres on my mountain bike for trailquest events.


----------



## defy-one (21 Jun 2012)

I didn't change my inner tubes from kenda 2.0 to city jets 1.5
Just doit. Feels like a new bike


----------



## Madders (21 Jun 2012)

Sounds like a plan, I mean, what could possibly go wrong?

Madders


----------



## bluemint (21 Jun 2012)

I have Continental Travel Contacts on my MTB turned commuter. I also put new a larger triple chainring on after the crank arm kept falling off.


----------



## Ozzrahog (28 Jun 2012)

defy-one said:


> I didn't change my inner tubes from kenda 2.0 to city jets 1.5
> Just doit. Feels like a new bike


what he said, I have done the same and the bike feels so much better


----------

